# Tensaw River



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Looking to go bass fishing Tensaw River out of Hubards Landing. First time on the river any advise would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Shane the water is high and muddy over here. To much current to fish and out of the banks most everywhere. Only place the water is still clear and not running is ****** Lake. Still looks good in there. You would want to leave from Cliffs Landing.

http://wx.hamweather.com/rivers/gauge/BCKA1.html


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

***** Lake that is.


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> ***** Lake that is.


Gotcha!!! Thinking this extreme north wind would push a lot of the water out. Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I love high and muddy, I think I will head that away tomorrow to hunt some muddy water blues.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Shane the wind probably will drop it some but they are still holding a lot up north . Not to say it won't be fishable in ***** lake though. I've seen several boats in their hunting but none bass fishing. Speaking for last week.

Cat we caught some decent blues last week. The biggest came from ***** Lake but we also caught a few on the lower end backed up in the smaller creeks where you wouldn't think they would be. Bite was kinda slow all week. Winter time I guess..


----------



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

My Wife and I took our grandson to Bass Pro. We then drove up to Hubards Landing then stopped by Cliffs. And yes it's out of the banks fo-sho. I have a tournament in a couple of weeks and wanted to get some pre fishing in... Guess it will have to wait due to the incoming weather. "Burrrrr" I have a 21 footer but it is not rigged to break ice!!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We went up Bottle creek a few weeks ago, slow fishing for us. Found small flatheads under 12lbs and channels, no blues to be found.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

When the water gets to about 21', try globe and napp lakes.


----------

